# Mitgelieferte DBMS der JDK ???



## Der-Engels (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander...

Mit der JDK 6 (? Stimmt das?) wird eine Kleine Datenbank von sun mitgeliefert. 

Jetzt meine Frage ist das zufällig die Java DB HSQL ??

Und wo bitte finde ich die DB?? 

Ich hab mal unter C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_10 …  gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2010)

Der-Engels hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt meine Frage ist das zufällig die Java DB HSQL ??


Nein, sie heißt _Derby_ und muss bei der Installation des JDK mit ausgewählt werden, wenn man sie benutzen möchte.


----------



## Der-Engels (20. Mai 2010)

Danke

Hab das bei Google gesucht, 
aber leider nur Geschichte usw gefunden. (dort war nur von Java DB die rede...)
Wusste zwar das ein zusammenhang mit Apache besteht mehr aber nicht gefunden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (20. Mai 2010)

C:\Programme\Sun\JavaDB

Da liegt die

oder Apache Derby zu runterladen


----------



## Der-Engels (21. Mai 2010)

Danke gefunden...


----------

